# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Θυροτηλέφωνο ανοιχτού τύπου και θόρυβος

## fortis

Χαιρετώ όλους στο φορουμ και παρακαλώ αν γνωρίζετε σχετικά με θυροτηλέφωνα να με βοηθήσετε!

Στην πολυκατοικία που μένω υπάρχει σύστημα Amplyvox με ανοιχτού τύπου θυροτηλέφωνα σε όλα τα 11 διαμερίσματα.
Πριν ένα χρόνο παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα διότι κάηκε δυο φορές το τροφοδοτικό. Η αιτία αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν ένα χαλασμένο θυροτηλέφωνο που ο ένοικος το είχε αφήσει  με κολλημένο το πλήκτρο του ήχου.
Επειδή το δικό μου θυροτηλέφωνο παρουσίασε τώρα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα (χαλάνε εύκολα τα πλήκτρα) αγόρασα ένα ίδιο θυροτηλέφωνο Amplyvox 444 για να το αντικαταστήσω.
Κάνω ακριβώς την ίδια συνδεσμολογία με το παλιό που εδώ και κάποιον καιρό τα είχε ψιλοπαίξει και ούτε που άκουγες καλά.
Το καινούριο λοιπόν κάνει ένα πολύ έντονο σφύριγμα (σαν να μικροφωνίζει) όταν στο διαμέρισμα πατηθεί στο φουλ το πλήκτρο ήχου, οπότε και ενεργοποιείται το μικρόφωνο. Αν μισοπατηθεί το πλήκτρο του ήχου τότε ακούγεται κανονικά χωρίς θόρυβο όποιος μιλάει στην είσοδο αλλά δεν λειτουργεί το μικρόφωνο στο διαμέρισμα και φυσικά δεν ακούει τίποτα αυτός που είναι στην κεντρική είσοδο.
Αν "ταπώσω" με το χέρι το μικρόφωνο ο θόρυβος εξακολουθεί.
Ο θόρυβος υπάρχει ακόμα και αν δεν μιλάει κανείς (σκεφτόμουν μήπως μικροφωνίζει στην κεντρική είσοδο και απλώς το ακούω εγώ στο διαμέρισμα από το μεγάφωνό μου).

*Νεώτερα: Αν δεν μπει το καπάκι του θυροτηλεφώνου όλα λειτουργούν ΟΚ. Ούτε σφύριγμα ούτε τίποτα! Όταν μπει το καπάκι αρχίζει το σφύριγμα όταν είναι πατημένο το πλήκτρο του ήχου!

----------


## briko

εχεις μικροφωνισμό όπως κατάλαβες .

Αν εχεις στο νέο θυροτηλέφωνο ρυθμιστικά δοκίμασε από εκεί να κατεβάσεις την ένταση .
Αν όχι πρέπει να κατεβάσεις την ένταση από το κεντρικό σύστημά.

----------


## fortis

Γιατί όμως μικροφωνίζει μόνο όταν κουμπώσει το καπάκι; Με ανοιχτό το καπάκι όλα ΟΚ. Είναι λογικό;

Από το κεντρικό σύστημα αν κατεβάσω την ένταση θα είναι για όλα τα διαμερίσματα. Σωστά; Σε διπλανό διαμέρισμα που δοκίμασα πριν λίγο δεν μικροφωνίζει αλλά έχει πολύ χαμηλή ένταση στο μεγάφωνο. Μπορεί το δικό μου μικρόφωνο ή μεγάφωνο να έτυχε να είναι κάπως πιο ευαίσθητα;

Μόλις τώρα δοκίμασα να βγάλω το μικρόφωνο εκτός "κουτιού". Το έβαλα να κρέμεται μισό εκατοστό κάτω από το κουτί του θυροτηλεφώνου. Αν του περιορίσω τον ελεύθερο χώρο του (πχ να το εγκλωβίσω μέσα στην παλάμη μου χωρίς να το αγγίζω) τότε μικροφωνίζει. Ελεύθερο όμως παίζει μια χαρά! Προφανώς δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις περι μικροφωνισμών κλπ.
Λέω να το αφήσω να κρέμεται έτσι έξω από το κουτί του θυροτηλεφώνου αφού δεν θέλω να πειράξω το κεντρικό σύστημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

από μετάφραση προκύπτουν ... πέραν των παρακάτω επειδή λες ότι όταν έχεις εκτός το καπάκι δεν στο κάνει ... τουλάχιστον απομάκρυνε όσα καλώδια μπορείς από το μικρόφωνο ή στριμμένα καλώδια και ξανακαπάκωσε να δούμε τι θα γίνει ... καθώς δες και τα έντονα υπογραμμισμένα παρακάτω που προτείνει σαν "βελτιωτικό"

 Μην εκτελείτε καμία σχέση, την αντικατάσταση ή την λειτουργία με το σύστημα τροφοδοτείται.
σωστή εγκατάσταση
2) Μην περνάτε τα καλώδια του συστήματος ήχου πόρτα στον ίδιο αγωγό του δικτύου ρεύματος.
3) Χρησιμοποιήστε ένα *ρελέ interterface (κωδικός 859/20)* να οδηγεί το ηλεκτρικό άνοιγμα της πόρτας κλειδαριά *σε συστήματα*
*με μακρές γραμμές σύνδεσης, προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν πιθανές θορύβους* που οφείλονται στην εναλλακτική επαγωγής
πάνω στο καλώδιο.
4) Ένα από τα ρελέ προτείνεται για τον έλεγχο εξωτερικών συσκευών, όπως ηλεκτρικό κουδούνι, φως, κλπ.
5) Υπάρχουν περισσότερα από ένα "H" τερματικά για τους εξοπλισμούς, δεν κάνει καμία διαφορά
η οποία "Η" τερματικό χρησιμοποιείται.
6) Για την παροχή των λαμπτήρων γιρλάντα όνομα της ετικέτας στον πίνακα εισόδου ένα ειδικό trasformer
και καλώδια σύνδεσης του προτείνονται.
7) "Duplex ομιλία" συστήματα: όπου είναι δυνατόν, να στρίβονται "Α" και "Β" και στριμμένα καλώδια
"U" και "UO" σύρματα προτείνονται. Twisted καλώδια αποφυγή πιθανών επαγωγές, ειδικά σε
περίπτωση των μακροχρόνιων γραμμών σύνδεσης.
 :Cool:  "Duplex ομιλία" συστήματα: σε περίπτωση που ακουστικά "Σύμβολο" πρέπει να

----------


## fortis

μπα, δεν βελτιώθηκε κάτι με τα καλώδια.

Το έβαλα τελικά απέξω κολλητά στο κουτί και δουλεύει άψογα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## xsterg

εγω θα δοκιμαζα μια αντισταση σε σειρα με το μικροφωνο για να μειωσω λιγο το κερδος. επίσης θα εβαζα και το μικροφωνο με ελαφρως διαφορετικη κατευθυνση. επισης θα δοκιμαζα και μερικα αφρωδη υλικα εντος της συσκευης. συνδιασμος απο ολα τα παραπανω ελπιζω οτι θα εξαλειψει το προβλημα!!!

----------


## briko

> Γιατί όμως μικροφωνίζει μόνο όταν κουμπώσει το καπάκι; Με ανοιχτό το καπάκι όλα ΟΚ. Είναι λογικό;


ΓΙΑΤΙ τότε εγκλωβίζεται ο ήχος που υπάρχει στον χώρο του θυροτηλεφώνου.

----------

FILMAN (01-04-13)

----------


## FILMAN

Ή αλλιώς γιατί τότε το μικρόφωνο συλλαμβάνει τον ήχο του μεγαφώνου...

----------

